# Handy Payment: Wapme bittet Betroffene um Entschuldigung



## sascha (29 Oktober 2005)

*Handy Payment: Wapme bittet Betroffene um Entschuldigung und kündigt Neustart an*

Nach dem Wirbel um teure Handy Payment-Abonnements im Internet hat sich die Wapme System AG bei den Betroffenen entschuldigt und einen Neustart angekündigt. „Von Seiten einiger Anbieter wurde das System zur Vermarktung fragwürdiger Inhalte und unseriöser Preisgestaltung ausgenutzt“, räumte Wapme-Sprecherin Gabi Enge jetzt im Interview mit Dialerschutz.de ein. Deshalb würden die dabei eingenommenen Gelder seit einigen Tagen an die Mobilfunkunternehmen zurückgezahlt, damit diese wiederum ihre Kunden entschädigen könnten: „Dies ist das Mindeste, was wir tun können. Wir bitten alle Betroffenen um Entschuldigung“, so Enge. 

Das vollständige Interview: 

Dialerschutz.de: Handy Payment im Internet hat in Deutschland einen glatten Fehlstart hingelegt. Das System geriet binnen weniger Wochen massiv in Verruf. Zuletzt erklärten sich sogar die Mobilfunkbetreiber bereit, Handy Payment-Kunden ihr Geld zurückzuzahlen. Was ist da schiefgegangen? 

Enge: Technologie hat immer zwei Komponenten: die Technik und den Menschen. Während die Technik stets einwandfrei funktioniert hat, mussten wir auf Seiten des Menschen zwei grundsätzliche Probleme feststellen: Von Seiten einiger Anbieter wurde das System zur Vermarktung fragwürdiger Inhalte und unseriöser Preisgestaltung ausgenutzt. Und: Für die meisten Internet-Nutzer ist diese Form der Abrechnung neu und entsprechend unkritisch wurde damit umgegangen. Insgesamt hat sich leider ein analoges Bild zu den Anfängen der 0190-Mehrwertdienste ergeben. 

Dialerschutz.de: Jetzt haben Sie einen Neustart angekündigt. Was soll sich ändern, um Kunden in Zukunft besser vor dubiosen Angeboten zu schützen? 

Enge: Zum einen haben wir den „kreativen Spielraum“ bei der Preisangabe für die Anbieter deutlich eingeschränkt, zum anderen suchen wir den intensiven Dialog zu den Mobilfunkbetreibern und den Verbraucherschutz-Verbänden. Wir wollen einerseits Schwachstellen rechtzeitig aufdecken, andererseits den Internet-Nutzer für die Thematik sensibilisieren. 

Dialerschutz.de: In einer Pressemitteilung haben Sie jetzt erklärt, man habe "in enger Kooperation mit den Mobilfunk-Netzbetreibern" dafür Sorge getragen, dass dubiose Angebote nicht länger über die Wapme Systeme in Anspruch genommen werden können. Von wem ging diese Initiative aus - von der Wapme AG oder von den Mobilfunkbetreibern? 

Enge: Von beiden Seiten. Es ist sowohl im Interesse der Wapme als auch der Mobilfunk-Netzbetreiber, die Entwicklung dieser sicheren und anwenderfreundlichen Technologie nicht durch unseriöse Anbieter zu schädigen. Letztlich geht es aber auch um den guten Ruf aller Beteiligten. 

Dialerschutz.de: In der Pressemitteilung heißt es weiter, Sie hätten erste Schritte unternommen, um in Zukunft kontinuierlich mit Verbraucherschutzverbänden zusammenzuarbeiten. Wie sehen diese Schritte aus? 

Enge: Wir sind Vertragspartner der Firma Cybits GmbH und dort dem Altersverifikationssystem angeschlossen. Als Partner unterliegen wir dem Verhaltenskodex der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Multimedia-Diensteanbieter (FSM). Verbraucherschutz ist dort automatisch impliziert, da mit verschiedenen Verbänden ein Austausch besteht. 

Dialerschutz.de: Ist es richtig, dass die Wapme AG seit vorvergangenem Donnerstag die Gelder, die über dubiose Anbieter eingenommen wurden, zurück an die Mobilfunkbetreiber auszahlt, damit diese ihre Kunden entschädigen können? 

Enge: Ja, das ist korrekt. Dies ist das mindeste, was wir tun können. Wir bitten alle Betroffenen um Entschuldigung. 

Dialerschutz.de: Die breitflächige Einführung dieses Abrechnungssystems mit all seinen negativen Reaktionen hat der Wapme AG nach eigenen Angaben ein "starkes Umsatz-Plus" beschert. Bleibt es nach der Auszahlung dabei? 

Enge: Da das System nicht nur „missbraucht“ wurde, haben wir durch seriöse Anbieter durchaus von seiner Einführung profitiert. 

Dialerschutz.de: Haben Sie sich nach den Erfahrungen der ersten Monate konkret von Kunden getrennt? 

Enge: Ja, wir haben uns von diversen Anbietern getrennt. Wir bitten um Verständnis, aus vertragsrechtlichen Gründen keine Namen nennen zu können bzw. zu dürfen. 

Dialerschutz.de: Sie haben Ihr Produkt simcash Web, mit dem Internetdienste per Handy abgerechnet werden können, nach eigenen Angaben überarbeitet. Entspricht das System jetzt den Vorgaben der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST)? 

Enge: Der Bereich Jugendschutz wird durch die FSM umfassend ausgefüllt. Im technischen Bereich, Gestaltung der Transaktionsfenster, TAN-Verfahren, Billing usw. entspricht unser System den Vorgaben der FST. Wir halten uns entsprechend an die Vorgaben unserer Partner, der Netzbetreiber. 

Dialerschutz.de: Ist mit dem neuen System sichergestellt, dass der Verbraucher immer schon eine klare Preisinformation erhalten hat, bevor er das Paymentsystem aufruft? 

Enge: Darauf legen wir nach der gemachten Erfahrung größten Wert! 

Dialerschutz.de: Ihr System ist vom TÜV Saarland zertifiziert. Das TÜV-Zertifikat spricht davon, dass Manipulationen durch Dritte weitgehend ausgeschlossen seien. Was ist hier unter "weitgehend" zu verstehen? Und reicht "weitgehend" für ein Zahlungssystem aus? 

Enge: Es gibt kein technisches System, für dessen Sicherheit eine hundertprozentige Garantie übernommen werden kann. Selbst eine Atom-Uhr hat eine theoretische Fehler-Wahrscheinlichkeit. Nach heutigem Stand der Technik kann und darf unser System als sehr, sehr sicher eingestuft werden. 

Dialerschutz.de: Welche Systeme und Übertragungswege sind durch das TÜV-Gutachten erfasst? Und wie wird die sichere Übertragung des Bezahlcodes gesichert? 

Enge: Alle Übertragungswege wurden bei der Prüfung erfasst, d.h. „Technischer Dienstleister zum Endverbraucher“ sowie „Technischer Dienstleister zum Mobilfunkanbieter“. Die genutzten Systeme - die aus Sicherheitsgründen voneinander unabhängig sind - bestehend aus produktivem Rechenzentrum sowie Entwicklungszentrum, waren selbstverständlich Bestandteil der TÜV-Prüfung. 

Dialerschutz.de: Wie können Verbraucher, die dieses System nicht nutzen und sich vor den Risiken z.B. bei Handyverlust schützen wollen, das System sperren lassen? 

Enge: Zunächst einmal sollte jeder Verbraucher bei Handyverlust seine Karte beim jeweiligen Provider sperren lassen und sich auch dort erkundigen, ob der Provider ihn auf eine Blacklist setzen kann, damit eine Abbuchung von Dritten nicht mehr möglich ist. Dieser Eingriff auf die MSISDN kann nur vom Provider vorgenommen werden. Wir als technischer Anbieter und Abrechnungsbefugter dürfen nur eine vom Provider freigegebene MSISDN belasten. Die Wapme verfügt jedoch außerdem im Interesse der Kunden über ein Customer Care Center, bei dem der Verbraucher telefonisch, per E-Mail oder Fax seine Mobilnummer für Bezahlsysteme sperren lassen kann.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=302


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2005)

> Dialerschutz.de: Ist mit dem neuen System sichergestellt, dass der Verbraucher immer schon eine klare Preisinformation erhalten hat, bevor er das Paymentsystem aufruft?
> Enge: Darauf legen wir nach der gemachten Erfahrung größten Wert!


Lieb! Ganz supi! :bussi:
Weiter so! Dann wird sicher bald alles aus Erfahrung gut! 
Klasse, wie Sie sich hier von den schwarzen Schafen distanzieren! Chapeau! Ganz richtig ist das!

Denn wie sagte schon der deutsche Vorzeigejungunternehmer J*R* so treffend:





> „Man kann kurzfristige Erfolge haben, in dem man intrigiert, negativ arbeitet und ein Arschloch ist. Langfristig aber zählen nur Offenheit und ein klarer Weg.“



In diesem Sinne hoffe ich (auch im Hinblick auf den 9-Monats-Bericht Mitte November), dass Wapme noch viel Zeit hat, Erfahrungen zu machen - vielleicht aber bitte nicht mehr mit so viel Schaden und Stress für die Allgemeinheit, ok?

(Da ich ja nicht betroffen war, muss ich mir zum Glück nicht die Frage stellen, ob ich als Betroffener diese Entschuldigung annehmen würde oder nicht - Als Beobachter ist es jedenfalls positiv, dass Wapme sich so klar äußert und damit auch klar verspricht, in Zukunft keine Spielchen mitzumachen, was Preisauszeichnung angeht. Ähnlich wie bei Konkurrenzprodukten sollten Klauseln wie eine Verpflichtung zu Gebührenhinweisen nach § 43b TKG selbstverständlich sein - und am besten noch klar operationalisiert Inhalt der AGBs zwischen Wapme und seinen Kunden werden. Als Vorlage könnte ja das neue Dialerfenster dienen. Frau Enge wird das nicht abschlagen wollen)


----------



## tuxedo (30 Oktober 2005)

Also sorry, so einfach kommt mir Wapme nicht davon. Wollen die allen Ernstes erklären, dass sie der Missbrauch ihres Zahlungssystems überaschend getroffen hat? Wenn Wapme mal im Voraus die Endkundeninteressen durchdacht hätten, dann wäre vieles anders gekommen. Seriöse Firmen machen das übrigens.

Für mich sieht das so aus: Wapme hat an allen Vebraucherschutzratschlägen und Verbraucher-Beschwerden vorbei versucht ein Zahlungssystem zu etablieren, das hauptsächlich den Wünschen der Contentanbieter entgegenkommt. Erst als die Presse anfing die Sache zu publizieren und erst auf Druck der Mobilfunkunternehmwn wurde reagiert. Dazu hätte ich mal gerne eine Stellungnahme des Unternehmens.

Ich finde es aber gut, das Wapme immerhin Einsicht und Reue zeigt. Vielleicht könnte man aber das nächste Mal ein System anbieten, dass zunächjst die Endkundeninteressen bedient und die Contentanbieter hängen lässt. Das wäre mal zur Abwechslung was neues und fair.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2005)

Wer sich die  Kursentwicklung von Wapme ansieht , kann sich denken, warum man
 sich so reumütig und  einsichtig zeigt

"Gestern standen wir am Abgrund, heute sind wir einen  Schritt weiter"

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich die  Kursentwicklung von Wapme ansieht , kann sich denken, warum man  sich so reumütig und  einsichtig zeigt


Spekulationen, der Herr 

Damals bei den "schwarzen Schafen" mit Premium-SMS verhielten sich die Anbieter ja übrigens ähnlich:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/33836


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2005)

http://www.tekit.de/tekit-aktuelles.html schrieb:
			
		

> In Anlehnung an die Empfehlungen des BSI-Grundschutzhandbuchs und der Norm BS 7799 erfolgte ein Audit und diverse Tests durch die Sachverständigen der tekit Consult Bonn GmbH in den Räumlichkeiten der Wapme Systems AG.





			
				http://www.bsi.de/gshb/deutsch/m/m01015.html schrieb:
			
		

> *M 1.15 Geschlossene Fenster und Türen*
> Verantwortlich für Initiierung: 	Leiter Haustechnik
> Verantwortlich für Umsetzung: 	Haustechnik, Mitarbeiter
> 
> ...


Der IT-Grundschutz beschreibt, soweit ich das verstehe, allgemeine Regeln zum Umgang mit IT-Systemen. Spezielle Vorgaben zu sicheren Abläufen in Paymentsystemen finde ich nicht.

Wenn das Gutachten nur sagen will, dass die PCs dort ordentlich gewartet sind, ist das eine andere Aussage, als wenn das Payment-System im Kern detailliert auf Sicherheitsfragen hin überprüft wurde. Man wüsste doch gerne, welche Tests tatsächlich durchgeführt wurden, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (30 Oktober 2005)

Wapme/Enge schrieb:
			
		

> Technologie hat immer zwei Komponenten: die Technik und den Menschen. Während die Technik stets einwandfrei funktioniert hat, mussten wir auf Seiten des Menschen zwei grundsätzliche Probleme feststellen: Von Seiten einiger Anbieter wurde das System zur Vermarktung fragwürdiger Inhalte und unseriöser Preisgestaltung ausgenutzt.


Das erinnert entfernt an das Bedauern von Waffenhändler über Kriege im Allgemeinen. Die Technik ist angeblich wertneutral, der Mensch aber, das böse Vieh, ist leider so völlig unberechenbar. 
Und natürlich sind auch hier die Opfer schuld:



			
				Wapme/Enge schrieb:
			
		

> Für die meisten Internet-Nutzer ist diese Form der Abrechnung neu und entsprechend unkritisch wurde damit umgegangen.


Unkritischer Umgang der unerfahrenen Internetnutzer mit neuen Verfahren? Wie war das doch noch mit der Verschleierung der Kosten z. B. durch die Zeichensätze, Farbgebung usw.? Wenn jemand unkritisch war, dann Wapme - bei der Wahl der Partner nämlich. Deren Geschäftsgebahren war häufig nur zu bekannt. 

Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, heißt es, kommt darin um. Um Wapme wär's wohl nicht sonderlich schade.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2005)

Sogar in wallstreet-online  schlägt das Interview Wellen:
Wallstreet Online

Dank an stieglitz für den Link 

tf


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Jetzt auch bei Golem.de:


> Die Wapme-Sprecherin Gabriele Enge erklärte gegenüber Dialerschutz.de, dass die eingenommenen Gelder seit einigen Tagen an die Mobilfunkunternehmen zurückgezahlt würden, damit diese die bei den Kunden angefallenen Gebühren erstatten können. Überraschend einsichtig meint Enge, dies sei das Mindeste, was Wapme tun könne und bittet die Betroffenen nun um Entschuldigung.


http://www.golem.de/0510/41316.html


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

golem schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bereits erwähnt, sah Wapme noch  im September 2005 kein Problem darin, mit Anbietern zusammen
> zu arbeiten, die wiederholt durch unseriöse und fragwürdige Angebote aufgefallen sind.
> Wapme sah damals keine Gefahr, dass Handy-Payment dadurch insgesamt in Verruf geraten könnte.
> * Wapme reagierte erst, als der öffentliche Druck massiv zugenommen hatte, obwohl das Unternehmen
> bereits Wochen zuvor wiederholt auf unseriöse Angebote hingewiesen wurde.*



http://www.pcwelt.de/news/vermischtes/123076/


> Gemeint sind damit einerseits gewisse Anbieter, die das neue System schamlos ausgenutzt haben, um schnell Kasse zu machen. Andererseits waren Nutzer dieser Dienste dem neuen Zahlungsmittel gegenüber wohl zu unkritisch. Parallelen zu den Anfängen der 0190-Dialer drängen sich auf.


so ein Quark , genau die Seiten die  vorher schon arglose User übertölpelt haben 
soll Wapme nicht gekannt haben und  schiebt die Schuld den Usern in die Schuhe  wegen Arglosigkeit! 
*Das ist infam *
Die  Entschuldigung können sie sich an den Hut stecken...

cp


----------



## Wembley (31 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerschutz.de: Die breitflächige Einführung dieses Abrechnungssystems mit all seinen negativen Reaktionen hat der Wapme AG nach eigenen Angaben ein "starkes Umsatz-Plus" beschert. Bleibt es nach der Auszahlung dabei?
> 
> Enge: Da das System nicht nur „missbraucht“ wurde, haben wir durch *seriöse Anbieter* durchaus von seiner Einführung profitiert.



Ach so? Und welche? Meines Wissens nach gab es nur einen Partner, der die Fenster gestaltete und für die "Preistransparenz" bzw. die "Abo-Hinweise" verantwortlich war. Dieser Partner schleppte nahezu die ganze Dialerszene an (gab es überhaupt andere Kunden?) und die haben hauptsächlich den Höchstpreis mit Mindestintervall der Abos (9.98 Euro pro Tag) verlangt. Oder wird schon innerhalb dieses Kreises zwischen "seriös" und "unseriös" unterschieden? 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2005)

Vor noch nicht so langer Zeit beliebte es dem Vorstand noch (siehe Seite 10 oben), die Betroffenen mit Sprüchen wie "Hinweise über Preise, Laufzeit, Kündigung werden schlicht weg nicht beachtet" zu verhöhnen.

Er hätte seine Programmierer besser mal deutliche Bildschirmanzeigen erstellen lassen.

Sprüche wie "Verbraucher aller Altersklassen können das System nutzen" kommen auch nicht so gut. Jugendschutz war vorher auch schon eine gute Idee.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (31 Oktober 2005)

In der von dvill verlinkten wapme-Datei vom September steht auf Seite 11:


> Die Medienberichte nehmen das Thema mittlerweile positiv auf


Ähm...hab ich da etwa was verpasst?
Aber ich wäre ggf. gern bereit, positive Medienberichte aufmerkam zu lesen, falls denn jemand welche kennt.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich wäre ggf. gern bereit, positive Medienberichte aufmerkam zu lesen, falls denn jemand welche kennt.


ich sage nur "Hugin-News" , Süddeutsche,  mehr darf ich nicht sagen, sonst gibt´s was
 auf die Finger wegen Werbeverbot   :rotfl:


----------



## dvill (1 November 2005)

Die Geschichte macht einen äußerst unglaubwürdigen Eindruck.

Am 12. September äußerte sich der Vorstand (siehe Seite 3), die Partner zukünftig besser auswählen zu wollen. Die Erläuterungen im Kundencenter verweisen aber unverändert auf Beispiele mit eben diesem Partner, der am 12. September als schwarzes Schaf bezeichnet wurde.

Die Produktbeschreibungen haben sich seit dem auch nicht geändert. Es fehlt eindeutig an Taten, und so schön waren die Worte auch nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (1 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ich sage nur "Hugin-News"


Und ich sage nur:


> Corporate news- Mitteilung verarbeitet und übermittelt durch Hugin. Für den Inhalt der Mitteilung ist der Emittent verantwortlich.


Naja, einen Medien-"Bericht" würde ich das nicht nennen  0


----------



## dvill (1 November 2005)

Besonders ärgerlich und in der Sache falsch ist das Deppenargument aus der Einlassung des Vorstands, "Inhalte, die kostenpflichtig sind, sichern und schaffen Arbeitsplätze".

Ich halte das für groben Unfug.

Dadurch, dass Verbraucher mit wertarmen Neppangebote abgezockt werden, entsteht kein Arbeitsplatz. Das verringert konkret die Kaufkraft für sinnvolle Produkte.

Wenn man nun in Düsseldorf Personal abbaut und die Arbeiten nach Polen verlagert, entstehen hier auch keine Arbeitsplätze.

Nicht nur Verbraucher sind manchmal überfordert ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch, dass Verbraucher mit wertarmen Neppangebote abgezockt werden, entsteht kein Arbeitsplatz. Das verringert konkret die Kaufkraft für sinnvolle Produkte.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Lieber Dietmar, deine Äusserung ist ja völliger Quark. 

Natürlich sichert jeder User wertvolle Arbeitsplätze, die ohne diese Neppangebote sicher vor dem Aus gestanden haben, da der normale User, der auf den Nepp reingefallen ist, mangels genügend bahres in seinem Säckle, nicht die benötigte Kaufkraft besaß um aktuell gefärdete Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten.
Die Kaufkraft wurde eben so auf viele verteilt und einige wenige haben die Arbeitsplatzerhaltung dann umgesetzt..

Denn das war der einzige und sinnvolle Zweck der ganzen Geschichte.

Arbeitsplatzerhaltung bei Ferrari.

Das war Satire


----------



## dvill (1 November 2005)

Eine spannende Frage ist, in welcher Portokasse letztlich die zurückgezahlten Gebühren fehlen werden.

Die Mobilfunker zahlen schon einmal an die Kunden zurück. Diese erhalten Rückzahlungen vom Zahlungsanbieter in der nächsten Ebene. Darunter waren noch einige Ebenen.

Am Ende gab es die "Content"-Anbieter, die zu einer klaren Endkundenkommunikation verpflichtet waren.

Mängel in der Endkundenkommunikation waren die Gründe für die Mobilfunker, fragwürdig erzielte Umsätze zurückzuzahlen.

Da wüsste ich schon gerne, ob die Jungmercedesfahrer so einfach die Einnahmen behalten dürfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (1 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Da wüsste ich schon gerne, ob die Jungmercedesfahrer so einfach die Einnahmen behalten dürfen.



Das wird vermutlich ein Gericht entscheiden dürfen (zumindest dürfte Wap*e sehr daran interessiert sein, die Gelder wieder reinzuholen). Allerdings hält sich mein Mitleid mit Wap*e in sehr engen Grenzen, die entsprechenden Seitenbetreiber waren schon lange vorher als schwarze Schafe bekannt. Hätte man sich die Partner vorab besser ausgesucht, hätte man derartige Pleiten verhindern können. Aber Gewinnmaximierung geht halt vor Kundenzufriedenheit. 

Bei mir (als nichtbetroffener) bekommt allerdings weder Handypay als solches noch die Unternehmen, die dahinter stehen, irgendeinen Fuss in die Tür. Ich hoffe, das die Mobilfunkunternehmen bald eine Sperrmöglichkeit für diesen Unsinn anbieten. Zumindest wird das für meinen nächsten Vertrag entscheidend sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2005)

Darf ich noch einmal den Vorstand für PR zitieren:


> „Man kann kurzfristige Erfolge haben, in dem man intrigiert, negativ arbeitet und ein Arschloch ist. Langfristig aber zählen nur Offenheit und ein klarer Weg.“


Wapme hat Dotcomtod überlebt, wie es aussieht - Punkt.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2005)

Schöne Wortschöpfung: "exogen bedingte Schwierigkeiten".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Wortschöpfung: "exogen bedingte Schwierigkeiten".


 Haben da zwei den Sturm im Wasserglas etwa nicht überstanden?





> ...wird der seinerzeit auf Interimsbasis aus dem Aufsichtsrat entsandte Vorstandsvorsitzende A. R. mit heutiger Wirkung aus dem Vorstand ausscheiden. Zeitgleich scheidet Gründungsvorstand A. B. aus dem Vorstand aus. Mit der Berufung von O. O. (Lawa Gruppe) und A. R. in den Konzernvorstand, wird das Unternehmen nun auch auf Managementebene seine langfristige Basis sichern.


@ IM, hat _man_ wegen A. B. ein schlechtes Gewissen, so kurz vor Weihnachten?


----------



## IM (15 November 2005)

Warum sollte man dazu ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?

Zitat:

Ich habe ein reines Gewissen - ich habe es noch nie benutzt.    

Und manchmal ist nicht alles so wie es im ersten Anschein aussieht.


----------



## sascha (15 November 2005)

Wapme schrieb:
			
		

> den Relaunch der neuen margenträchtigen Produkte



Gegen Margen hat niemand etwas einzuwenden - wenn der Lieferant weiß, dass und was er zu liefern hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2005)

> Mit der Berufung von *** *** (*** ***) und *** *** in den Konzernvorstand, wird das Unternehmen nun auch auf Managementebene seine langfristige Basis sichern


Wer da zwischen den Zeilen liest, der weiss, wohin die Reise geht. Kommentar überflüssig. Viel Spass in Amsterdam!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy Payment: Wapme bittet Betroffene um Entschuldigung*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84382
man beklagt die mangelnde Akzeptanz, wen wundert´s


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Handy Payment: Wapme bittet Betroffene um Entschuldigung*

Man bricht fröhlich auf in die nächste Evolutionsstufe.


----------

